# 1/25 Fire Engine WIP



## hell_fighter_8

I figured I'd share my current project, 1/25th 2006 Pierce Enforcer currently being used by the Baltimore City Fire Department. 










This will be a mostly scratch build project but I am using the Trumpeter American LaFrance kit for parts, things like wheels, lenses, ect.


----------



## Ian Anderson

GREAT BUILD,...You know I have this kit in my stash as well, Not Completely sure why your not going to be using the cab that it came with, I have inspected this kit fully and although I'm no expert here, it seems to me that all the part for a great build are here already, THIS IS NOT A CHEEP KIT a well, kind of pricey for sure, along with acid etched parts and really clean pressed plats and more this kit is complete indeed, I'm sure you have your reasons, Like you just wont to build a nice custom truck here of a slightly deferent engine design, and that's A great idea, I was wondering when someone might attempt this one, I have had my kit for a while now and still haven't started it as of yet, Not that it will be a really difficult build, 
(NOT THAT THIS ONE IS EASY) just so many irons in the fire right now with other builds I have no time. This is NOT the only fire department build I have plans for my self, I have the (ITALERI) 1:24 Medium 4 Ton Fire truck, as well as the (ATALERI) US Army Willy's Fire Jeep 1/24th scale kit, 
(POSTED PICTURES BELOW) along with some other builds planed, so This is a great area to do some great kit builds in for sure, Will be watching this build my self, so lets see some pictures of the build in stages if you can, so I can learn off your build if you don't mind that is, might get me on the go to do mine as well.......You Know you don't have to be a "SMOKE EATER" to like this build, But it helps,"

Ian


----------



## scottnkat

This is going to be fun to watch - thanks for showing us what you're doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Ian Anderson said:


> GREAT BUILD,...You know I have this kit in my stash as well, Not Completely sure why your not going to be using the cab that it came with, I have inspected this kit fully and although I'm no expert here, it seems to me that all the part for a great build are here already, THIS IS NOT A CHEEP KIT a well, kind of pricey for sure, along with acid etched parts and really clean pressed plats and more this kit is complete indeed, I'm sure you have your reasons, Like you just wont to build a nice custom truck here of a slightly deferent engine design, and that's A great idea












Above is the engine that the trumpeter kit is based, if you compare it to my 1st pic, they are nothing alike. Its not just the cab I'm doing, but the interior, pump panel and body too.


----------



## Ian Anderson

A Custom build it is then "LIKE I TRYED TO SAY IN THE FIRST PLACE",...In any case I think it will be a "_OSEM BUILD DUDE_"......
I wish I had that kind of skill to make my own custom parts like that, Tricks of the trade I guess, In any case I still think the stock kit will be "JUST AS COOL" to build, I cant wait to start in on one of mine as well...
Still waiting on One of the kits to come in yet, The Willys Fire Jeep, I think that one will be very interesting to complete, But yours will be "OFF THE HOOK" no one that I know out here has done such a build as this, it will take skill to pull that off, cant wait to see it come together my self.....Great Choose As well.....

I use to work for a company that build pumper's like this, called* BECKS fire apparatus*, out of Cloverdale California, before they went belly up that is, Did all the major wiring harnesses for the cabinets and tail assembly, Main body tubing looms as well as some detail stuff in electronics in the cab..back in the 80's..as well as fought in five deferent Volunteer Departments through out the years my self And, Did you know that over 70 % of the Nations fire Fighters in the US are *volunteer department*, you wouldn't think so But that's a fact.....That's one reason I love these kinds of builds my self, Once a Fire Fighter Always A fire fighter they say....

_Ian_


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Small Update*

Small update:










Rounded all the edges, started the headlight's/turn signal's (building that up in layers in order to get the right curve). Also added the rain gutters above the doors.










I also started the body while I've been waiting for the cab to dry. I need some better pictures of the body, hopefully I'll get those tomorrow. I'm also waiting on some diamond plate plastic I've ordered.

Thanks for looking


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Link to photo album:

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/hell_fighter_8/Engine%2055/


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Just updating my work, plus kicking my thread back to the 1st page :thumbsup:










It now has head lights! I've also added the back of the cab plus a few other little details.










I've got a few more little details to do, some refinements and sanding and it will be ready for primer. Hoping to get to that point this weekend.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Body Update*

Made some progress with the body:


----------



## modelsj

Really nice! I love scratching your own parts, this is real modeleing.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

modelsj said:


> Really nice! I love scratching your own parts, this is real modeleing.


Thanks!

Got the body most of the way there now.










I've also started work on the pump panel.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Now hell fighter can I ask you a question on this build here ?, that is if you have any planes on using the Baltimore City Fire Department emblems and identification here on this pumper or something else here, If you do plan on using there identification, I might be able to help you make that happen with a program I have for making decals,...But I'm sure you have it figured out here right ?,..LET ME KNOW IF NOT ONE WAY OR THE OTHER if you don't mind me asking that is, I'M JUST TRYING TO HELP IS ALL., But yea she's looking very good in deed...Great fabrication here dude. it does indeed look deferent from the one I talked about at first.

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice that takes some serious skills,where is the diamond plate from ?


----------



## kit-junkie

Wow! This is turning out great! Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Ian Anderson said:


> Now hell fighter can I ask you a question on this build here ?, that is if you have any planes on using the Baltimore City Fire Department emblems and identification here on this pumper or something else here, If you do plan on using there identification, I might be able to help you make that happen with a program I have for making decals,...But I'm sure you have it figured out here right ?,..LET ME KNOW IF NOT ONE WAY OR THE OTHER if you don't mind me asking that is, I'M JUST TRYING TO HELP IS ALL., But yea she's looking very good in deed...Great fabrication here dude. it does indeed look deferent from the one I talked about at first.
> 
> Ian


I'm using Baltimore City E55 though I haven't decide yet what I'm going to do for decals. I was reading that decals should have a white back especially on red or the colors can change, ever have this happen? Also the lettering has gold turns in it. I just have an inkjet printer so I can't print white or gold. So I guess I'm gonna need to get them made, input/advice welcome.



440 dakota said:


> very nice that takes some serious skills,where is the diamond plate from ?


The diamond plate is 1/25th from Don Mills Models. Its a very accurate pattern, the problem is its thick, thicker then I like to work with. Where ever I have pieces meeting, I'm having to miter the edges. But its still way better then plastruct.



Made some progress this week with the pump panel.










(wish the image was clearer, sorry)


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep, Your picture is a little to fuzzy on this end to make out, NEEDS MORE LIGHT ON IT, and Back away a bit more for a better shot THAT WILL WORK DUDE, THATS WHAT PETE TOUGHT ME, and it did the job......Ok...


This is true, They will have to be on a white background with out a doubt, When I make the ones I use for deferent jobs my self, (THIS IS ONLY ONE WAY)," in witch this can be done here", I have found that the Clear is defiantly a problem in most cases needing the white decal paper, I have both Clear and White Blanks in stock, for water slide decals my self so, I'm pretty sure I can print in gold as well here, But now that you say that Maybe my Epson Workforce 600 may have the some problem, Never has before, But depending How sharp the gold has to be It depends I guess, I will have to make a Test sheet to see for sure how close I can Get, and get back to you on that, The way I see it, is the way I would have to do this my self in my builds to show you IT CAN BE DONE THIS WAY. 
I'm doing a AMT 1:25 Scale International Scout II, for a US Forest Department Build at the moment, and in this build What I'm going to have to do for Decals on that is, Take a Image from the net someplace of the forestry Emblem I wont to use, Then Size it to the dimensions I need it to be as well, then Print to the WHITE BACKGROUND water slide decal sheet, along with the other writing that will need to be on the truck as well using My software, and Print them out to use for Custom decals on this scout II from there, As far as the Wringing changes go, I have to Clone out the Original Fonts with a Clone tool in the software, and Re-Type in the New writing on the Badge Emblem its self with Deferent Software, Making the new Emblem for the build to be as accurate as possible here for this Forestry build, So. 
The way I may be able to help you is, To do the Very same thing for your build here, If you find the emblem, ON LINE, of the decal you are hoping to have on this Pumper, AND THERE EVERYWHERE DUDE, POINT IT OUT TO ME, and let me know Exactly What you need it to say and Where on the decal from there, and Maybe, Just Maybe, we can make what you will need for this build at that point, TO SCALE AS WELL, I have done this before Not a large amount of it, BUT I HAVE DONE IT, its a little new to me But I have the software and Materials need here to help you if you like, Its is NOT SUPER EASY TO DO, but it can be done, I have the White Backing paper in stock And plenty of it, and can Seal the decal Once made for you as well, All you will have to do is apply it to your build, You may need to add a Hardener fluid over the applied decal after its laid down, But its cheep and I can tell you what to get or not use it at all, BOTH WILL WORK, And the ability to print them out for you as well on my side, Then all I would need to do is drop them in the mail To a (P.O Box), And "PRESTO", there we have it, Custom Made Fire Department Decals Set for your build,........
If you plan on doing ALL THIS your self dude, I can tell you what you will need as far as the software and supply if you like, then you can send them, WHERE EVER to be printed, Most places will print for cheep, and you can do it 
THAT WAY AS WELL MISTER, I can make them up as well, and E-Mail you the Lay Out as well, Hope all this helps in some way...."Necessity In the Mother Of Invention", They say.


Ian


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Officer's side pump panel...


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Update*

Haven't had as much time to work on this as I would like but I'm making progress.

Finished up the the pump panel section, just a little cleaning up and it will be ready for primer.











I have also started work on the chassis


















I've started working out where the pieces will mount, trying to get their height's right and all. The frame is right for an Enforcer but the wheels are in different spots. I've decided that instead of moving the wheels, I'm just gonna cut off the front of the frame. I hope to start on the cab interior soon.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I have Said nothing but logical comment about this build to this point, NO RESPONCE BACK ON THOSE, all I can say now I guess here is, HAY DUDE, how did that burnt spot get on the table there, looks like it was a new table not to long ago man,..Must have been one heck of a party, Sorry I missed it., Oh and Looks good man, REALLY FINE WORK, The Fire Truck that is, NOT THE BURN.


Ian


----------



## glusnifr

i love the cab ,it really is coming out great! what did you use for size reference ,( if you dont mind my asking) i am actually working the trumpeter kit right now and making it a local dept. but they also have the same style cab your doing..


----------



## Ian Anderson

hell_fighter_8 said:


> Above is the engine that the trumpeter kit is based, if you compare it to my 1st pic, they are nothing alike. Its not just the cab I'm doing, but the interior, pump panel and body too.


Thats the answer I got when I asked the SAME QUESTION dude,..lol


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Ian Anderson said:


> I have Said nothing but logical comment about this build to this point, NO RESPONCE BACK ON THOSE, all I can say now I guess here is, HAY DUDE, how did that burnt spot get on the table there, looks like it was a new table not to long ago man,..Must have been one heck of a party, Sorry I missed it., Oh and Looks good man, REALLY FINE WORK, The Fire Truck that is, NOT THE BURN.
> 
> 
> Ian


That table is actually over 10 years old. Short story is dinosaur b-day cake for my son and my daughter stuck one of the rubber dino's in the flame and then dropped it on the table.



glusnifr said:


> i love the cab ,it really is coming out great! what did you use for size reference ,( if you dont mind my asking) i am actually working the trumpeter kit right now and making it a local dept. but they also have the same style cab your doing..


I'm using photos of E55 to get my measurements. I also work in the same firehouse so I have easy access to the actual wagon.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well your is build look VERY NICE HERE DUDE, you are a pro, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, Not many can do this kind of Scratch work, You should be proud of your self, KEEP IT UP AS WELL, we are all enjoying this build BIG TIME HERE, 
And thinks man for sharing it with us, let us know how we can help as well, Not that you need it, You are doing Very well on this your self here..


Ian


----------



## glusnifr

thats cool ,please keep updating ,i would love to watch the progress of this build


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Always better in color*

I know its been awhile since my last update. Sorry, been real busy with work and all but I have found time to make some progress.



















In the 2nd pic, I've added the exhaust, radiator lines and batteries. Having the chassis mostly done will help get the interior right and in turn have the cab fit and sit properly. I also have the pump case finished and primed. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sweet, its look good man,...., And to bad it wasn't finished and in full working order, BEFORE THE BIRTHDAY PARTY,..lol....you know the one, ......
Before that dinosaur b-day cake had a chance to make its mark there,........


But for real, its looking great man, Things like this and Life take time you know, SO, take your time on this build, we are in NO HURRY, it will be worth the wait I'm sure.



Ian


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Long overdue update!*

Figure its been awhile so I thought I update this project.



















The interior is finished and ready for paint. I still have to make the airpacks for the seats.



















All primered up! Just some wet sanding and it will be ready for paint. Only thing left to make is the bumpers and pump case decks.

More build pics if your interested:
http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/hell_fighter_8/Engine%2055/

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Great work there Hell Fighter, I was going to bring this post back up my self a few days ago now, Just to ask WHERE the new progress was all this time, I see your back on this build once again now, So THATS COOL dude, and I think it should look great in some paint as well, so keep us posted if you will, Cant wait to see it all finished my self, I know how much work you put in to this build in all this time, So it will all be worth it in that end, no doubt about that.




*Ian*


----------



## steve123

Great work! I love what you are doing with the truck. Let me know if you want to put lights in it.

Steve


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Thanks for the comments Ian and Steve.



steve123 said:


> Great work! I love what you are doing with the truck. Let me know if you want to put lights in it.


I had been debating lighting it. My biggest dilemma is the light bar. I'm concerned about how many wires I would have to have going to the light bar to get the proper strobe effect. I intend to have the cab tilt.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*More color*

Figured I was over due for an update!



















Got the body and cab painted. Started adding details to both and doing the windows.


----------



## scottnkat

wow - that is looking really fine there...:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Golll dang, that's some scratch building now! This thing is pretty cool!


----------



## harristotle

This continues to be an awesome build to follow! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looks Great HF, nice paint job as well dude, This thing will BLING with all the BELLS AND WHISTLES and lights now I should think, NO doubt ABOUT IT,...lol...Killer job so far..




*Ian*


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Bare Metal Foil*

Been awhile, figure an update was due. 










Windows and molding done, made the grill and used bare metal foil for all the chrome. Didn't take any pictures but the body and pump case are chormed too.










Also started the air masks for the interior. Hoping to get the cab together soon. Thanks for looking.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thats's some great scratch building!

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson

Like ALWAYS, killer work may friend,....Keep us posted on the progress,......



*Ian*


----------



## harristotle

I can't wait to see the finished product, you're doing an excellent job!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Thanks for all the comments!

Air tanks done!










Interior done!










Interior installed in the cab, check! Need to try to get a better version of this picture but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## JamesInNC

You have some skill! That's for sure. Looking very nice.

James


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*WAY over due update!*

Thanks for all the comments. I haven't updated this in awhile but I have been getting work done to her.










The bulk of the scratch building is done and the pieces have been married to the chassis. She also has her decals and a clear coat though that still needs a few more coats. 










Yes, the cab tilts!










I'm most of the way there, light bar, flood lights, mirrors, hand rails, hard tubes and hose are all that are left. As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Thought I would throw this photo in for comparison.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is wicked cool!


----------



## harristotle

I showed my Dad (he's a firefighter) your thread while I was home for Thanksgiving, and he was thoroughly impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercat

I would go with 4 flashers and 2 resistors. You can hide the wires under the cab.

If you use some small styrene tubbing you wont have to solder.


----------



## s.moe

hell_fighter_8........That sure is some fine Scratchbuilding that you've done there.....All your hard work really show's....And the attention to detail is top notch......Have been back over all of your Post's on your Thread and to see it all coming together, show's your passion to this build.....Awesome work and job on it........:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

thundercat said:


> I would go with 4 flashers and 2 resistors. You can hide the wires under the cab.
> 
> If you use some small styrene tubbing you wont have to solder.


I had thought about lighting this but decided against this. If I was gonna do it, I was gonna do it right which would mean lighting all the strobes, headlights, marker lights. My original plan was to use fiber optics but with the cab tilting, this would mean alot of leads running up the front of the cab, it would have been too much to hide. Maybe next time!:thumbsup:

Thanks for the compliments Moe!


----------



## thundercat

Your right about that. I never worked with fiber optics, but they are thin and probably easier to work with. Problem with that is they dont emit enough all around light, and the LEDs are going to call for to much wiring. I dont blame you for your decision. I wouldn't do it either. Great job on your build though.:wave:


----------



## hell_fighter_8

The finish line is in sight!



















I like this shot, kind of an unusual view with a lot going on. 










As you can see, hose going on. The yellow hose (LDH) is nothing more then yellow duct tape. The rest is just stained cloth.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

This is such a cool model!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*OUT STANDING BUILD*,...




*Ian*


----------



## thundercat

Great job.

How did you get the gray hoses to look so good. It's the only thing mines missing.

Did you ever see the Fire Truck I posted?


----------



## hell_fighter_8

thundercat said:


> Great job.
> 
> How did you get the gray hoses to look so good. It's the only thing mines missing.
> 
> Did you ever see the Fire Truck I posted?


I'm a fireman and this engine is in my station, I'm assigned to the ladder truck. One day I was cleaning the inside of the cab with white rags. When I was done I realized the rags would work great for hose since the crap that came off the interior was the same crap in the hose. I just bleached them to lighten them a bit and kill any germs or what not. You can get the same effect if you know anyone who smokes or has a fireplace, just wet the cloth and rub it in the ashes. I cut strips of cloth, lay down double sided tape and fold the edges the center.

I've seen the 2 pics you have on your profile, the lighted college park wagon. Looks good. If I ever get around to doing the ladder truck, I'm gonna light that one.


----------



## harristotle

Still looking awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercat

Thanks for the tip. I was going to buy the Blues Brothers police car and use the ash idea to dirty it up, then clear coat.

I used linguini for my fire hoses but it doesn't look real enough. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Schwinnster

I just _love_ watching this build!  Almost wish it _wouldn't_ get done-- so many cool little tips along the way. Love how you made the hoses. Great job replicating 'your' truck :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Each time I get a chance to check out this build, I am amazed. This is fantastic work


----------



## hell_fighter_8

*Finished!*

All finished up!





































*Hydrant connection.*









*Under the hood.*









*Pump Panel.*









*Interior, best I could do, couldn't get the lighting right.*









More pictures http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/hell_fighter_8/Engine%2055/


----------



## thundercat

That is one beautiful build. How much time did that take you?


----------



## hell_fighter_8

thundercat said:


> That is one beautiful build. How much time did that take you?


About 10 months working on it in my free time.


----------



## thundercat

If you were on the other site that I'm on where you can challange other peoples models, I would not challange that with my Fire Truck. :thumbsup: That's alot of work.
Mine only took a little over a month.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Was able to take some pics last night of my model next to the real thing!


----------



## harristotle

SOOO cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

That is one incredible fire truck. Yeah, like my buddy T-Cat said, he would not be wise to challenge your rig on www.motortopia.com. His is merely a fantastic build...


----------



## thundercat

That is amazing. I like how you have your build so detaled to the original.


----------



## irishtrek

I especialy like that shot of your build sitting on the front bumper!! Oh yeah, and the rest also looks good!!


----------



## hell_fighter_8

irishtrek said:


> I especialy like that shot of your build sitting on the front bumper!! Oh yeah, and the rest also looks good!!


Only problem with that shot is the Federal Q is missing from real wagon. Unfortunately a few weeks ago, 55 was hit by an idiot who was in a big hurry and decided to ride the shoulder to go around the cars stopped for the fire engine.


----------



## Schwinnster

hell_fighter_8 said:


> Was able to take some pics last night of my model next to the real thing!


*INCREDIBLE!* This pic kinda says it all about scale modeling! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Well done!


----------



## irishtrek

hell_fighter_8 said:


> Only problem with that shot is the Federal Q is missing from real wagon. Unfortunately a few weeks ago, 55 was hit by an idiot who was in a big hurry and decided to ride the shoulder to go around the cars stopped for the fire engine.


Federal Q???


----------



## hell_fighter_8

irishtrek said:


> Federal Q???


The siren mounted on the top of the bumper.


----------



## hell_fighter_8

Maybe one day I'll got through and fix all the pictures but in the mean time here is a link to all of them:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/2845Vd


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Appreciate the flikr album link! :thumbsup:

alpink posted this over in the slot car forum last week....I have Chrome and it works for me! Hopefully some more fixes will be coming out soon for other browsers.



alpink said:


> found this on another (board) and thought you might like to try it
> 
> They are a fix to allow you to see the pictures in threads that Photo Bucket broke the links to. So far from what I read they are only for Chrome and Firefox.
> 
> Links for Chrome
> 
> https://github.com/kzahel/photobucket-embed-fix
> or
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ed-fix/naolkcpnnlofnnghnmfegnfnflicjjgj?hl=en
> 
> Link for Firefox
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-embedded-fix/?src=ss
> 
> .


----------

